# Metal collar?



## toynbyu

Hello all,

I am getting ready to finish a hickory hiking stick, a hefty one, about 3.5" in diameter. I was wondering if anyone has put a metal sleeve or collar on the bottom of the stick. I'm thinking of doing this to prevent fraying of ware as I hike in rough rocky trails.

Any advice would be great.

Thank you. Mike


----------



## Markus

Hello Mike, using a ferrule will definitely prolong the life of your stick. What I use is just a piece of copper pipe and a steel nut. I cut out the shape trying to keep it snug, then apply some epoxy and hammer it on. This is a cheap way of doing it, but so far has been effective. I am interested to see what others are using.


----------



## toynbyu

That looks very nice. Thank you for responding.


----------



## CAS14

Just took a look, and I think I could do that! I'm just a newbie/beginner, and so far I've been using commercially available ferrules - they are pricey. This is a nice, affordable and practical option.


----------



## JJireh

I use copper fittings also, I usually get the tapered ones though. While these are good for outdoors, they like to slip and scratch flooring, so I usually add a rubber tip on the inside of the taper counterset with a screw.

You can buy ferrules that convert for the terrain you are going on.

ttp://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=40009&cat=3,48759,43733


----------



## CAS14

JJireh said:


> I use copper fittings also, I usually get the tapered ones though. While these are good for outdoors, they like to slip and scratch flooring, so I usually add a rubber tip on the inside of the taper counterset with a screw.
> 
> You can buy ferrules that convert for the terrain you are going on.
> 
> ttp://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=40009&cat=3,48759,43733


I used the Lee Valley ferrule on an Irish blackthorn shillelagh that I purchased, to replace the large ugly rubber tip, and it looks great! It has an interchangeable, small rubber tip, and a steel point for some outdoor terrain.

I found a larger ferrule, very similar to the Lee Valley item, on the Rockler website and I have several awaiting an appropriate stick. I can't find it now on their website, and the last two that shipped recently were misnamed as "MEDIUM CANE WALKING STICK." The tracking email is shown, in part, below.


----------



## CAS14

Rockler appears to have ceased to carry these brass ferrules, as I interpret this response today to my several questions yesterday:

"Hi Vance,

I'm sorry we no longer have these is any size to offer. The California Prop 65 warning you reference is required for all items that have brass.

Regards,

Steve
Technical Support/Product Information
Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
[email protected]"


----------



## CAS14

My wife didn't want any accessorizing, but her red cedar stick had a tendency to split at the base. I convinced her to compromise, and then sawed a bit of brass pipe to secure the tip. The rubber furniture tip screws into a brass fitting so that it can be replaced easily.


----------



## Llama118

In my experience, if you're tight on cash you can buy some nice adjustable hose clamps and pretty easily fashion those t'the end of your stick. It doesn't leave you with a foot to completely prevent rocks and other solids from crawling up in there and causing a split, but on average it's helped avoid any major splits and the bottoms of my sticks last around three times as long.


----------

